# Jewish Group?



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

Are there any Jewish groups/gatherings in Dubai/Abu Dahabi. I understand that authorities are relatively tolerant and open-minded. I would love to meet a group for the passover seder at the end of march


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

op2:

CID will be here in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In a word - No.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried to send you a private message but you only have 1 post.


----------



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> In a word - No.


Or perhaps you afe not aware of any


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Judaisim is not officially acknowledged in the UAE, not is Israel officially recognised as a state (unless for business purposes that everyone denies). Openly practicing Judaisim is not permitted, nor are meetings for religious purposes. 

Sadly, this is not something you want to shout about, or even mention in public. Ridiculous, but true.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There was a small Synagogue built in Dubai for a friend of someone very prominent. Not sure if it still exists though and it's existence isn't widely known about.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chocoholic said:


> There was a small Synagogue built in Dubai for a friend of someone very prominent. Not sure if it still exists though and it's existence isn't widely known about.


Shhhhh! No one is supposed to know about that.  

It's in Jumeirah, but isn't open for use.


----------



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> Shhhhh! No one is supposed to know about that.
> 
> It's in Jumeirah, but isn't open for use.


Can we get some more on this, albeit quitly


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

MazalTov said:


> Can we get some more on this, albeit quitly


It was never for public use. So you can't go there anyway.


----------



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

Not looking to go there, curious to familiarize myself with my brothrs out here. Thanks for your insight


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MazalTov said:


> Not looking to go there, curious to familiarize myself with my brothrs out here. Thanks for your insight


I don't think you understand. Judaism cannot be openly practised in the UAE. You cannot buy kosher foods and it is not wise to talk about it in public.


----------



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

What makes you say this, no one has knocked on my door yet and I obviously was not in mibble of town square


----------



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

In any event a holiday dinner at home with some friemds is the least I am worried about


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well to be fair it's actually if someone is Jewish and Israeli - Jews of other nationalities shouldn't have any issues. But there are no open places for people to practice Judaism.


----------



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone in? Pm me and we will make plans


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

MazalTov said:


> Anyone in? Pm me and we will make plans


Dude, with all due respect, you're playing on dangerous ground with that. Just leave it be. People are trying politely to warn you that it's not acceptable.


----------



## MazalTov (Jan 28, 2013)

I will tred carefully, why would anyone find out about this anyhow


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

MazalTov said:


> I will tred carefully, why would anyone find out about this anyhow


erm you're posting on an open, public forum! The authorities do monitor them!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Holy Crap.... OP, take a hint, Let it go... Everyone has already warned you and yet you persist, your going to find yourself on dangerous ground....

And just because you're not from Israel and a Jew doesn't mean that nothing will happen. Trust me, people get booted out of the country for being a little to vocal or displaying it. 

Good Luck.... and I think this thread should be locked.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

OP, this is a warning.

Please do not discuss this on an open forum. The forum cannot be seen to condone it.

Thread closed


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just one final comment. Public meeting for any religion, other than Islam, are not approved of by the authorities, unless in an official place. There have been report of Christian groups getting in trouble for meeting in a private place, as they was deemed to be promotion of non-Islamic practices.


----------

